# Wanted: Drag Racing Timing System...TrackMate?? Or Trick Track??



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I am looking for a good Timing system?? Used or re-furbished is cool too.

If you have any kind of a Drag Racing Timimg system please let me know and we can see what we can do.

I am probably going to use the 119 dollar budget system from TrackMate until I can upgrade.

Thanks Fella's :thumbsup:


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Pro Tree*

Have you seen the Gagets to practic R T ? Can they be converted to HO track? www.portatree.com
Thanks


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

I got a quote a few years back from portatree for a slot drag system - they said they would make an HO system at that time - that was probably 2008ish


Mike Block


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Are you looking at the 89 dollar item Johnny?

Mike you think maybe you can reach back to the dude you were dealing with?


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

I still have the original email I think. I will check.
If you email me off list ([email protected]) so I can get your email addy, if I have the original email i will forward it to you.....

Thanks

Mike


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

While I no longer have the quote here is the email content

Quote was in 2005

Attached is a quote for the timing equipment for a Slot Car Track.
Thank you,
Sue Smyth
[email protected]
Tel# 508-278-2499 ext 503
Fax# 508-278-5887


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Has anyone tried converting this tree for a track????


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

A little over halfway down on parts page 1
http://www.davesmodelracing.com/


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

0gre, that appears to be just a tree and not a complete timing system? correct me if I am wrong. if that is a complete timing system, I'm buying three of them. if, on the other hand, it is only a christmas tree, then buying an Auto World drag track and oval from National Tire and Battery/ Tire Kingdom/ Merchants Tire and Battery/big0tires would be more cost effective and allows using either a pro (two light) tree or sportsman(three light) tree and has a finish gate to determine the winner. but, as I said, if the one pointed out by 0gre is a complete system, I am IN !


----------

